# Censorship



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please be very sensitive if your post mentions religion...

Egyptian authorities have arrested a minority Coptic Christian teacher for allegedly posting cartoons on Facebook that insulted Islam - 

*Bishoy Kamel, 32, a Coptic Christian from the Sohag province, has been detained for four days pending an investigation for reportedly posting cartoons defaming the Prophet Mohammed and Egypt’s president. 

Mohamed Safwat, who has filed charges against Kamel, claimed that the teacher had also “insulted members of his own family,” writes Ahram Online.

Kamel may face up to five years in jail if convicted of blasphemy. The detainee has already admitted to managing the Facebook page under investigation. But Kamel insisted he cannot be held responsible for the content of the Facebook page, since the site was hacked on July 28.




Moderators will err on the side of caution and will delete any post we feel may bring a knock on our door..


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

I was told recently that MB members have been posting using fake ids on lots of websites, Egyptian as well as foreign, to be monitoring what is being said about the new president, the MB and things in general. It now seems that people are being persecuted and arrested for the so called "freedom of speech and democracy" that the MB was calling for with all the other revolutionaries. 
Watch out, the walls have ears!!!!!


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

That doesnt even make sense.
tHE ISSUE IS THE LAW

when you need to discuss this stuff you need to talk about the law. anyone can see anything. MB is not that strong btw. It's just that they are organized, and all other forces are waay too consumed by side issues. Also all other forces are unorganized.

So what does the law say? I actually dont know but according to the post on the top there is a law against insulting religion. SO the issue here is the law and not the enforecement. If you think the law violates the freedom of speech (and it's an old law btw) you need to take the steps necessary to strike the law.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

marimar said:


> I was told recently that MB members have been posting using fake ids on lots of websites, Egyptian as well as foreign, to be monitoring what is being said about the new president, the MB and things in general. It now seems that people are being persecuted and arrested for the so called "freedom of speech and democracy" that the MB was calling for with all the other revolutionaries.
> Watch out, the walls have ears!!!!!


I'd say we've seen at least a couple incidents of it on this forum.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Or was it the Tourism board selling Egypt?


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Or was it the Tourism board selling Egypt?


There's a difference?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Please be very sensitive if your post mentions religion...
> 
> Egyptian authorities have arrested a minority Coptic Christian teacher for allegedly posting cartoons on Facebook that insulted Islam -
> 
> ...


And for those who aren't familiar with the ME in general, and specifically Egypt, that goes all ways of course, it is strictly applied to Muslims insulting other religion/s as well


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> I'd say we've seen at least a couple incidents of it on this forum.


The ones that been here are actually the "best" of the MB idiots (They're too stupid to miss yes, but their English was great we all have to admit) :clap2:

You should try and see the ones assigned to comment on local newspapers' websites! They're showing a whole new level of _stupidity_, I don't even know if stupidity is the right word to use in here, cause they're beyond stupid really


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

LOOOL can we compare them with the coptic abused kids on here?


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Anyone can make a facebook page and pretend to be anyone they choose. It's not like the facebook staff check IDs; all that's required is a valid email account for pity sakes.

That gives me an idea. I'm pretty bored this afternoon. I'm gonna go make a facebook and be Elvis ... until they catch me.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Good idea.... I will do the same for Martin Luther King.

"*I have a dream*..... Egypt can be clean"


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

@expatagogo
Just make sure you write down that you are an expat in a different country than your own. It helps.


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

It appears they are also jailing people who talk poorly about Morsi. If he was smart, he would squash this quickly. After his comments on Syria's dictatorship regime, it would be easy to see why people would call him a hypocrite.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

hyper_janice said:


> It appears they are also jailing people who talk poorly about Morsi. If he was smart, he would squash this quickly. After his comments on Syria's dictatorship regime, it would be easy to see why people would call him a hypocrite.


Yet his idiotic followers added his "speech" to his long, long, long list of "Accomplishments" 

The MB and FJP members would have a brilliant career if they decided to be comedians


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

YOu should may be look at the churches in Egypt that hold people who convert to Islam captives and torture them for years. and where? in monasteries!

Regarding Morsi, what you need to understand is the difference between objective talk and threats.
Anyone can oppose objectively and talk about hsi views. Examples? Elbaradey, Sabbahy, Aboulfotouh, the tons of other journalists.

This is to be differentiated from publishing false information (i.e. Morsi's wife wanted a pool in the palace, Morsi's wife got her brother out of jail..etc) for the purpose of enticing hatred. This is punishable by law. The other is someone like Okasha who is a complete moron who says nothing but insults and threatens to kill! If you allow those to speak the society will swim in a sea of deliberately dissiminated misinformation (it's happening already- you want to make it worse?) and a sea of insults and death threats. Obviously this needs to stop. That said any journalist can discuss points of view objectively and fairly as it is happening in tons of online and published papers.

And again this is the law. and the law has been there for ages. There were calls to change the law to make it not so special to the president. I agree with that. But even if that's the case all those people would've been tried and sued. Publishing misinformation and death threats is punishable by law anywhere.

And there is absolutely no way you can compare the situation in Egypt with that in Syria. Morsi is democratically elected and it has been a few months. Whats happening in Syria are crimes against humanity and a revolution against a dictatorship that has killed more innocents than Israel. SO dont even try comparing the two.

@DeadGuy you are a copt. You hate Morsi no matter what Morsi does. This is bcause this is what is taught to you. Hatred. You have participated in the elections and lost. So really it doesnt matter whether you agree or not. People just dont agree with you. and as I told the copts at the time of the elections, the more you continue the more you will be isolated and the more you will help those who are against you. So you are doing them a favor by isolating yourselves into a distinct group.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BBC News - Egypt TV chief Tawfiq Ukasha denies Mursi murder charge


----------

